# New wheeler dealers now. Jag e type!!!



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

On discovery +1 now, they have actually got hold of an e type!


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeh watched that one last night, lovely motor


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Hope Ed didnt get his buffer on it and his rattle can paint jobs!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

CupraElliott said:


> Hope Ed didnt get his buffer on it and his rattle can paint jobs!


That's exactly what I was thinking as I pressed record


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

CupraElliott said:


> Hope Ed didnt get his buffer on it and his rattle can paint jobs!


No he doesn't


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Ed repaired the leaking back axle with a new oil seal but didn`t once mention about checking and refilling it with oil.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

watched it to found it quite funny it is on all day on discovery turbo!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

really enjoyed this as ever the other day.
Never tire of seing the prog and certainly not the e-type...:thumb:

Certainly Mike has changed so much over the years when you see the old stuff and i enjoyed the deals on wheels he did before and cant remember the one before that.

Edd never seams to change other than size of hair and amount of grey..:lol:

There is a motorbike shop in thorne called Ken Urwins and Ken is spitting image of Mike Brewer.:doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love the fact that the leave Ed labour costs out:lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ross said:


> I love the fact that the leave Ed labour costs out:lol:


I know reality is its just not worth doing, when you factor in the cost of the workshop and the time it takes them, by the time they sell and split the profit they would most certainly be out of pocket. But thats being over synical and not enjoying it for what it is lol


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Its the first of a new series. The original broadcast is on Tuesday Discovery Turbo I think.

Must say I love watching WD but think its a big fix. I mean the guy who they bought the e type off advertised it at 15 grand so brewer offers him 13. He says he'll take 14 so brewer offers 13250 which the guy accepts.

Now I know he said he wanted the cash for a new business but come on.

And when ed replaces the front lower valance on the car they take it to be blown in but the car comes back looking like its had an all over paint job. I know they can buff a car up but have you seen some of the swirls on the cars they have had full resprays?

I love it when they show ed applying filler to car bodywork. He always says in the voice over to use thin layers then applies it like he's icing a cake! As for rattle cans, when he sprayed the front of the wing on the merc SL, you could see the paint running cos he was spraying too close and too much!

Anyway, tuesday is a mini moke I believe. Should be fun.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

james_death said:


> really enjoyed this as ever the other day.
> Never tire of seing the prog and certainly not the e-type...:thumb:
> 
> Certainly Mike has changed so much over the years when you see the old stuff and i enjoyed the deals on wheels he did before and cant remember the one before that.
> ...


lol i know exactly where you mean about the motor bike shop.i have relatives in Thorne so no the place well,,not much of a detailing scene though..DOH

yep seen the e type very nice but its the same old stuff,,CHANGE THE exhaust do an oil seal bit of expensive paint blaa blaaa blaaaa..still my fave all time show but cant help thinking its a bit same these days i love edds mad hair it changes like mikes weight


----------



## bzguy (Apr 19, 2011)

Aha, missed it, will have a look to find it & watch


----------



## X-Man (Jan 3, 2011)

bzguy said:


> Aha, missed it, will have a look to find it & watch


Don't worry, it will be repeated a quadrillion times a week...


----------

